

9/11 Holds little meaning for teenagers - JacobAldridge
http://www.electoral-vote.com/evp2009/Senate/Maps/Sep11-s.html#6

======
TravisLS
This is really no surprise. I was just wondering the other day what pre-
packaged, universally-accepted name would be given to the 9/11 attacks in
history books.

------
DanielStraight
That report had no meaning, so I guess they're even.

